# Sant Jarnail Singh And Motorcycles



## Singh1999 (Jul 10, 2017)

Wjkk wjkf. I had a question regarding sant jarnail singh ji. In many of sant jis speeches he does benti to the sangat that every pind in punjab must have revolvers and a motorcycle. I understand the revolver part because sikhs need to keep shastars, but i do not understand why does every pind need a motorcycle. Can anyone in the sangat please explain this to me. Bulha chuka kehma muaf. Wjkk wjkf


----------



## Ishna (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello ji

I don't know much about this but would hazard a guess that the motorcycles replaced the horses.


----------



## ActsOfGod (Jul 10, 2017)

In "The Gallant Defender", by A.R.Darshi, the author states:

"Seeing all this fury and frenzy Bhindranwale was convinced that the fate of Sikhs in India was in peril. He, therefore, devised some means and ways to defend themselves from the future onslaught of the Hindu Government. It was due to the criminal policy followed by Indira Gandhi that had compelled Bhindranwale to exhort the Sikh youths to form squads of three in each village and Mahallas and purchase motorcycles and revolvers to defend themselves if they were again attacked by the enemies. He pleaded with the Sikhs to become Amritdhari and Shasterdhari if they want to live in India with honour. He reminded them of the glory of the Khalsa who fought the tyrant Mughals and in the long run won the war."


----------



## notanotherloginplease (Aug 3, 2017)

ActsOfGod said:


> In "The Gallant Defender", by A.R.Darshi, the author states:
> 
> "Seeing all this fury and frenzy Bhindranwale was convinced that the fate of Sikhs in India was in peril. He, therefore, devised some means and ways to defend themselves from the future onslaught of the Hindu Government. It was due to the criminal policy followed by Indira Gandhi that had compelled Bhindranwale to exhort the Sikh youths to form squads of three in each village and Mahallas and purchase motorcycles and revolvers to defend themselves if they were again attacked by the enemies. He pleaded with the Sikhs to become Amritdhari and Shasterdhari if they want to live in India with honour. He reminded them of the glory of the Khalsa who fought the tyrant Mughals and in the long run won the war."



How was he convinced? What Fury and Frenzy?


----------



## ActsOfGod (Aug 9, 2017)

notanotherloginplease said:


> How was he convinced? What Fury and Frenzy?



Maybe read the book for yourself instead of being intellectually lazy?


----------

